# Rv Antifreeze



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

I am preparing for the rally and trying to decide if I want to let the antifreeze out at my house or wait until I get to the campground and use the sewer hook up to do it there.

I still haven't been able to test my Quickie Flush, so I'd like to do that at home also. I know I can't dump the black tank at home(unless I drive to Y-Guys vacant lot) but what about the grey?

Any suggestions?

Thanks

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Gray tank, I justy did mine next to the lawn yesterday. Had to check all water lines before new owner picks up today. You obviously flushed out well before winterizing. I left valve and cap open and rinsed out. Same for flushing fresh water. If its ok to use on your water lines it cannot hurt the enviroment.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Agree, grey and fresh water flush are OK to let onto grass or even a storm drain (I'd recommend an out of the way spot in the garden that you can reach with the sewer hose). Dont' forget the freshwater drain tube; can't just fill it up and pump it dry. Also, the freshening process for 'sweet water' (see another recent thread with that name) calls for diluted bleach applied to the water system - I'm not sure about draining the bleach onto the grass...

Black water flush needs to wait. I plan on flushing out the antifreeze in the toilet but not emptying until I get to the site. Everything else I'll do at home and empty onto the lawn (except the bleach mixture - I'll find a couple of weeds just in case). If the antifreeze can be ingested without harm, it is unlikely to harm the lawn.

But that's just me.









BBB


----------



## merlotman (Dec 28, 2004)

Be careful draining the RV antifreeze on your lawn. Even though the stuff is supposed to be environmentally safe I spilled some on my grass last fall and it killed it leaving a 1 ft diameter brown spot.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good point, I assume he is hooking up a hose and just letting the water run. That should dilute it enough


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I was assuming a relatively full grey water tank but since you've had the experience, I may rethink it. I remember doing this with my fifth wheel but that was a long time ago - memory isn't perfect.

BBB


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

I dump our gray water tank on our yard all the time. I have never had a problem killing the grass but I flush the system with a lot of fresh water.
Ken


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Plain grey water is fine, might violate a city code though. But don't dump the RV antifreeze on the lawn unless you want to kill that section.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

If antifreeze is involved, I would head to dump station. Don't dump it on the lawn. It will kill grass.

On a second note: Gray water can have soaps, food smells or particles and may attract insects, vermin, skunks, bears, etc. Be careful where you let it loose!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

OK, which neighbor should I choose? This could take some thought...


----------

